
Ask HN: My new employer have a stock options program, what should I know? - gdsdfe
I&#x27;ve never been offered stock options before as part of compensation, I am not even sure how it really works ...
Any advice, links, gotchas? stuff I should in the look out for or avoid? etc.
======
c_t_montgomery
I’d highly recommend spending some time familiarizing yourself with what
options are.

The best resource I’ve found so far that does that is this -
[https://www.holloway.com/g/equity-
compensation](https://www.holloway.com/g/equity-compensation)

Good luck!

~~~
gdsdfe
That seems really good! thank you!

